
4 Hour Line at Gun Store in LA and Ammo Shortage - silexia
https://joelx.com/4-hour-line-at-gun-store-in-la-ammo-shortage/15682/
======
ZguideZ
I was at a gun show yesterday and Ammo was definitely the top seller. #2 was
MREs (Military rations)

